# My little Ritten



## LadyVelvet

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


























This is my hand-raised little one. I've not named her yet, but I've decided I will soon. (I was not at first sure she would live and did not want to risk getting attached... ha.. Too late) She is now 3.5wks old. 

Her mom is my female dwarf/blue hooded named lady, and her father is Rafiki who is my friends blue/dumbo male. 

Oddly, my girl only had one baby (And I took her to a vet because I was afraid she had a blockage). But her milk never came in, so I took over caring for her. Its been a lot of work, getting up every 2 hours to feed her, and I had a lot of close calls and scary moments with her. 

She is however doing just fine, besides being a little scruffy. (I've been told most hand raised babies are until they adapt and start eating normal rat food.) She is now eating a few nibbles of regular rat food and starting to be weaned. She drinks water easily and is such a good little girl.

She has become my gaming buddy, and Gizzy (One of my other females) has taken a strong liking to her. The two of them have been cuddling together a lot. 

I just wanted to show her off ^_^... Any ideas for names?


----------



## nanashi7

So cute :3
Naomi? Means something like "my precious".


----------



## JLSaufl

One of my favorite names is Habibi, (Habeebah) the first word I learned in Arabic, a female version of Habib meaning 'loved one' or 'darling'.


----------



## Timberlee Fields

Naomi just isn't an appropriate name to me anymore lol. (What it spells backwards)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LadyVelvet

*Ooh*

Those are both good names.... Liked the first a little better... until I read further. xD






Another scruffy photo of my little girl ritten.


----------



## Mouse

If you want to keep the Lion King theme, how about Kiara (Simba's daughter)? Or maybe Pip- she's so small!


----------



## nanashi7

Oh my I never heard of that before!
Dinah? I like Alice in Wonderland.

Or if you don't mind a boy name I kept thinking about Scruffy and then I realized you had a rat named Lady -- you could call her Scamp/Scamper (Disney). Or Lady's pups, Annette, Danielle, and Collette.
Or, you have a Gizzy you could name her Isabelle and Izzy for short.

Shiloah? Poppy? Leah?
I could rattle names off all day. lol.


----------



## Doysia

Such a pretty baby. 

I commend you for all your hard work feeding the little one. I remember how it was being sleep deprived with my son when he was a newborn. Not easy! How do you do it when you're at work?

Total aside...what games do you play?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RattyTastic

This is so cute <3 I would love a baby rat to have! Will be so confident when older I bet!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SanelyInsane

Why not name her Marvella or Mireya which both mean miracle, or just name her miracle in general since that is what she is, shes adorible


----------



## taleia

SanelyInsane said:


> Why not name her Marvella or Mireya which both mean miracle, or just name her miracle in general since that is what she is, shes adorible


I was gonna say the same thing, we hand-raised a baby rabbit once and named her Miracle when she survived. We called her Mira (pronounced Meera) for short.


----------



## mcbride4227

She is darling! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LadyVelvet

nanashi7 said:


> Oh my I never heard of that before!
> 
> Or if you don't mind a boy name I kept thinking about Scruffy and then I realized you had a rat named Lady -- you could call her Scamp/Scamper (Disney). Or Lady's pups, Annette, Danielle, and Collette.
> I could rattle names off all day. lol.


I know, its crazy. I've never had rat litters of my own (siblings when I was younger, but.. I never had) but I was expecting at LEAST 6 ... a few homes went without ratty babies sadly. 

They understand, but are a bit sad cause they wanted one of lady's litter... and I only planned on breeding her one time. (She is getting to the elderly-ish stage, and I wanted to have one from her line before she got to elder.)

Oh! And Please do, I'm toying with the name Rose... since my old username was RoseyGrey, but idk... 




Doysia said:


> How do you do it when you're at work?
> 
> Total aside...what games do you play?


Luckily work was alright with me bringing her to work. I work at a toy store and as a Nanny. The kids all loved it. 

I play all sorts of games, Mostly LoL lately. 


RattyTastic said:


> This is so cute <3 I would love a baby rat to have! Will be so confident when older I bet!


She is adorable, and very sweet... and starting to be a real handful on her playground/my desk. Haha. She bounces all over my hands now when I move my mouse to play. Confidence is strong in this one. 


SanelyInsane said:


> Why not name her Marvella or Mireya which both mean miracle, or just name her miracle in general since that is what she is, shes adorible


Mira sounds very nice, Short and sweet. She is a miracle... well thats my top name so far I think. Mira and Rose ... Humm. What name to pick.... this is hard.... Cant imagine when I have kids....


taleia said:


> I was gonna say the same thing, we hand-raised a baby rabbit once and named her Miracle when she survived. We called her Mira (pronounced Meera) for short.


^_^ 


mcbride4227 said:


> She is darling!


Thank Chu~!

-------------------------------
My Ritten is a nut....


----------



## OwlEyes

Ohhh, my goodness, what a little puff ball. <3


----------



## nanashi7

I always felt if I had kids they'd have thirty names before they were three. 

A plant-based name that is short is Iris: it means Hope. More than being your miracle baby, she is more the living proof of dedication and optimism, ne?


----------



## Laylicorn

Wow, only one baby! She's a cutie.


----------



## Timberlee Fields

I'm learning LoL!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LadyVelvet

TooManyRats said:


> Ohhh, my goodness, what a little puff ball. <3


^_^ More and more so!



nanashi7 said:


> I always felt if I had kids they'd have thirty names before they were three.
> 
> A plant-based name that is short is Iris: it means Hope. More than being your miracle baby, she is more the living proof of dedication and optimism, ne?


I love it.. we ended up naming her Missy Rose, or Rose though. Since her Mom is Lady Grey, and I just felt rose suited her personality... I tried a TON of names on her.


Laylicorn said:


> Wow, only one baby! She's a cutie.


Yeah, It was crazy... and there was no obvious signs of her having ate them. (Since at the time her fleece was a light blue.... I would of seen a bit more then I did. It was barely a splatter... ANYWHO)


Timberlee Fields said:


> I'm learning LoL!


If you ever want to play and I'm on. - I'm SimplySlave & LadyVelvet (My smurf and main, though I've been playing my smurf more)

Oh! The Ritten is doing great! She is in with mom now, and mom is loving her up. ^_^

----------------


























(The Milk is the leftover baby formula when I asked my husband to go make a little for her... he made a ... well more then even lady drank. xD Ended up giving it to Gizzy.)


----------



## LadyVelvet

Is it bad I've been stalking my forum post waiting for replies?


----------



## Timberlee Fields

I'll add you next time I play  I've been sick, so my little one takes up a lot of my time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LadyVelvet

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




















Ms. Rose is getting bigger!


----------



## Minky

Incredible. I can't believe you hand-raised her from a newborn and fed her every 2 hours! What dedication. She must be crazy about you! 

I like the name you selected: Missy Rose. All your rats have pretty names


----------



## LadyVelvet

Minky said:


> Incredible. I can't believe you hand-raised her from a newborn and fed her every 2 hours! What dedication. She must be crazy about you!
> 
> I like the name you selected: Missy Rose. All your rats have pretty names


Thank you, it was a lot of work, but she is adorably sweet with me. I'd say though that she is not much different then her mom in crazyness about me. She may be as she gets older though... cause thinking about it Lady did not really attach to me until she was about 5-6 mo. old. (I mean she was sweet and all, but I dont think we had 'bonded' fully yet) ... Lil Rose is already attached as much (Or maybe even a little more) then Lady Was. 

Either way I love my little gaming girl. She loves to 'attack' my fingers as I play games online, or curl up in the palm of my hand on-top of the mouse. (I know I should stop her... she is going to get bigger and not be able to do it... but its just too cute!)


----------



## LadyVelvet

Little bit artsey... ^_^


----------



## Aether

I love this story  She's such a pretty little girl, and so lucky!


----------



## LadyVelvet

Aether said:


> I love this story  She's such a pretty little girl, and so lucky!


I love it too! Means I get to have little Ms. Rose! 8) ^_^... Oh and now I wont have to go buy any medical supplies for them... see! They have their own walgreens. (lol)


----------



## Aether

That's adorable xD
(and I thought it was funny, my last name is Rose)


----------



## LadyVelvet

Aether said:


> That's adorable xD
> (and I thought it was funny, my last name is Rose)


I love going to goodwill.. only wish they had new things every-time I go. xD The random section of wood things they have there has made for some neat toys. (Luckily my girls are not chewers or I would not have this satisfaction)


----------



## Minky

What kind of cage is that?


----------



## Xerneas

Oh my gosh. Cute girlies. They look so soft.


----------



## LadyVelvet

Minky said:


> What kind of cage is that?


Critter Nation - Much better then any cage I've had... provided your rats are litter trained. It does not offer much for bedding holding. . . but its great for fleece. 



Xerneas said:


> Oh my gosh. Cute girlies. They look so soft.


Thank you ^_^, and Rose is def. VERY soft... like surprisingly so. I think she has velvet fur? Her fathers parents did... but her parents (and her moms) dont... but she is a lot softer then Lady ever was... time will tell ^_^.


----------



## evander

She is very cute!! So glad you were able to feed her and raise her!


----------



## LadyVelvet

evander said:


> She is very cute!! So glad you were able to feed her and raise her!


Me too, I was afraid the whole time... and it did not help when she started wiggling a lot. (I kept worrying that she was having a seizure) But she made it, and is now a hyper little 2 month old.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## kyzer

She is just the cutest little thing! Baby rats are so fun. Well done on raising her


----------

